# 50 gallon low tech journal



## Dave6265 (Nov 18, 2011)

That's a hell of a deal.


----------



## gelbschnee (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep sounds like you got a good deal. I currently have a 40B (same tank depth) and I have a t5NO lighting setup for low light. There is a sticky post in the lighting section about how high to hang your t5ho fixture in order to achieve low lighting

looking forward to pictures!


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

here are a couple pics of the tank all cleaned up


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

wpgfish said:


> here are a couple pics of the tank all cleaned up


as you can see the tank is in excellent condition and was built by an awsome tank builder here in winnipeg 1 year ago.

the stand is not in the pic because it is only 2x4 and im going to be finishing it in pine plywood to give it a knotty rustic look.

the filter is a ac70 which im debating on using or if i should get a canister. 

Heres my major concern, i have my tanks all in the basement and this one my wife says i should put in the family room, the only thing is if i ever want to hook this up to presurized co2 the tank is down stairs and i want to keep this a cost effective as possible. 

Here is my next question, Can this tank be a lush stunning display with no co2? Im planning to do some lower tech plants like dwarf sag, crypts, and possibly a nice sword. the only plant im not sure of which id like to try in it is dwarf four leaf clover.

im still not sure where i want to set the lights hight and how many of the bulbs im going to run of the 2.

ill be posting pics of the stand build and how i hang my lights as i go


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

If you put T5NO lights or T5HO lights with poor reflectors, you should be able to run that tank with no CO2 and still get lush growth. You will just have to accept the slower growth of the plants to get that full lush appearance you want, or just get enough plants that are already full. I am amazed at the tanks that I have seen on this site that are so lush without CO2. They have given me inspiration that I could even do it. Good luck!


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

so my stand is finished and the tank is set up here is what i have going


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

sorry forgot to add the rest. im also running the ac 70 for now and most likly adding another or grabbing a canister filter. for the lights they are the zoo med 36" duel t5ho 10000k hangingf from electrical conduit which im quite happy with the way it turned for only $15. also the wood was double the size but it was nothing a chain saw couldnt handle, afterwords i took it to the carwash and gave it a good spray down. 

substrate is mirical grow organic potting mix(1") capped with black flourite(1.5"). 

fauna im not sure of yet but any suggestions would be great.


----------



## spifff (Jan 8, 2012)

i think i'm gonna follow this i really like the conduit idea!
Dave


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Love the tank, love the wood, love the stand, love the light setup.


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks you guys i filled the tank later that day and suddenly the wood floated so i have rocks on top of it right now. i guess i could post some pics of the lights hanging and the tank filled, ill get at it later


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

here is an update

tank has been running since the 10th with a ac 70 and 500 lph powerhead but im going to fargo ND this weekend and im planing on buying a canister filter.

flora so far is as follows and matbe you guys can give me a hand.
crypt red wentdii
2x riccia covered rocks

now this is where i need your help, the sword in the back i picked up at a lfs and they didnt know the name of it but they said it wont get much taller

this other plant in the last pic just started growing out of know where in some flourite i got in a 10 gallon which a friend gave me. any ideas what it is ? looks like some sort of lotus.

im going to be covering parts of the driftwood in flame and christmas moss and planting dwarf sag as a forground.

any other plant ideas?

fauna: 
i ordered 6 dwarf neon rainbows and other then that i was thinking 2 pair of german blue rams or discus


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

It is my opinion any less than 5 discus is asking for trouble. They have a really insane pecking order. A pair is a recipe for dead discus, two pair is better, but still not enough in my mind. I vote rams, angels, or something else. 

No clue what that plant is. :hihi:


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

Daximus said:


> It is my opinion any less than 5 discus is asking for trouble. They have a really insane pecking order. A pair is a recipe for dead discus, two pair is better, but still not enough in my mind. I vote rams, angels, or something else.
> 
> No clue what that plant is. :hihi:


this is what i was thinking with the discus, im just not sure if im ready for weekly 50% water changes.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

wpgfish said:


> this is what i was thinking with the discus, im just not sure if im ready for weekly 50% water changes.


Some would say even more on the water changes. I'm not a discus expert by any means, just ended up with a pair in a rescue operation. One ended up dying the other (smaller one no less) picked on it so much. I also read that discus put off some pheromone that when in excess prevents growth. I think this, along with needed wicked clean water, is one of the reasons many recommend such a volume of water changes.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

The juvies also eat a TON. Growing discus want to be fed multiple times a day, which can get to be a pain when you're raising them in a planted/furnished tank.


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

here are some updates on the tank, finaly got some plants in it mostly mosses and added a pair of german blue rams and 6 quarter sized platinum angels hoping to get a pair. still running a ac70 in the mean time while waiting for my canister to come in. heres a few pics sorry for the blur and glare


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That's gonna be an awesome tank! Also has some great dimensions!


----------

